# looking for 1st mate



## shanacadotte (Aug 4, 2011)

I am looking Petere Papanikolatos, he is orignally from Greece. He was 1st mate on the "ionian mariner" or "ionian skipper" in the 70's.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *shanacadotte *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

